# Caption this photo



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

"Is he still looking at me?"


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

"damn, his hat>my hat"


----------



## trekrider2000 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sojourneyman said:


> "damn, his hat>my hat"



Haha more like "what the hells on his hat" or "Wasn't he one of the Sept 11 hijackers" I know bad taste.


----------



## jerm182 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm...I didn't know he was from Denmark.


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

Surprise! Drug test now....


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Did you just slap my @ss?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

trekrider2000 said:


> Haha more like "what the hells on his hat" or "Wasn't he one of the Sept 11 hijackers" I know bad taste.


Keep your racist crap outta here.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

"When you're not looking, I'm gonna crap in your trophy."
.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

"that yellow jersey looks so much better on him than it does on me."


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

"I know it was you who ate the last snack pack with my name on it"


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

no more beets for you at dinner


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

D'oh!

That photo sums it up.

It needs no caption. 

Yoiks!


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd hit it.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

180 said:


> I'd hit it.


You've been tainted by the Lawnje, I see.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> You've been tainted by the Lawnje, I see.


in more ways than I'd like to mention OEH lol


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Right click and save, fail. Wonder why.

This is "The Look" heard round the world, imho. Would love to have it saved.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Right click and save, fail. Wonder why.
> 
> This is "The Look" heard round the world, imho. Would love to have it saved.


Just take a screen cap, then crop.
.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

"Why does he get to be called Pistolero, and I get stuck with being called Mr. Culero?"

Or

Contador: "I hope that didn't stink...."
Armstrong: "WTF?"


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmmm... He's not looking... I could grab that silly punch bowl and run...


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

"Dude, your eyebrows are like, soooooo hairy"


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Eat something!


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

I could just cry.:cryin:


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Uh oh, I think I just sharted.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

"I bet the podium girls probably like him better too...."


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Contador: Ooops that one slipped, I hope it's not too smelly

Armstrong: Damm... wtf was that dude!


----------



## new2steel (Sep 20, 2008)

next year... next year...


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

"please dont screw my mommy tonight"


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

AC: "old phart"

LA: "young punk"


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

"Hmmm. I see you have the ring. And your schwartz is as big as mine."


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> "Hmmm. I see you have the ring. And your schwartz is as big as mine."


:lol: 

Win!


----------



## mav6162005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Is that Greg Lemond over your shoulder?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Got him! I got him! 
Great, kid. Don't get cocky.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

AC- "You know... he's starting to look like George Bush."
LA- "I'm gonna F him up... wait and see"


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

No caption, but wow - the seething hatred from LA - unbelievable.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

LA: I guess Mary-Kate and Ashley won't want anything to do with me now that I'm just a third place loser. Damn You Pistolero!

AC: Ahhhhh....they will take turns sitting on my face. Its good to be king.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

M-theory said:


> LA: I guess Mary-Kate and Ashley won't want anything to do with me now that I'm just a third place loser. Damn You Pistolero!
> 
> AC: Ahhhhh....they will take turns sitting on my face. Its good to be king.




Um. Just a friendly observation...that's pushing the limits of off color posting in most of the forums here, I dare say even in the Lounge Forum. 

Perhaps it per usual in PG forum, though.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn you AC, I was going to eat my cheerios in that blue bowl. The other ones are all old.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Lance: "Jeez, Alberto, did you crap your pants?"

Alberto: "Hell yes! Think I smell like this all the time!"


----------



## ::dyslexic:: (Jul 13, 2009)

"Genitalia Admiration"


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

AJL said:


> No caption, but wow - the seething hatred from LA - unbelievable.


You know it could have just as easily been another burrito and taco fart. Why do you think Lance couldnt go with some of Alburrito's "breaks". I think Lance had enough of them the 3 weeks prior hence the "Damn even on the podium geez" look on his face. The one on Verbier took the wind out of Lance and he never recovered from it lol.


P.S. does anyone have the other pic of Lance behind Alburrito with that steely glare? Id love to have both of these pics. Lol...They pretty much sum up this years TDF soap opera...

This one will make the Lance haters bounce off the walls...Gotta say LA looks like Golom in this one craving the ring lol.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

"Age Against The Machine"
or

"The Spaniard Who Blighted MY Race"
or

"Cat Fight"
or

"Remember the Maine!"
or

"Treaty of Paris?"
or

You Cont-ador a sore winner. 
or

First and Lance place
or

You never remember who came in second"
or

"Consider that a loan."
or

"Armstrong's Debut on Second Fiddle"


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm wondering if Lance had hats made with a 7 fingered hand on it for AC.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

AC: "You never remember who comes in second... but we'll remember who came in third!"


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

LA- "My Precious!!!"








[/QUOTE]


----------

